# Nice homemade bong (Instructions on how to make)



## Troglart (Dec 29, 2006)

So I made this two or three weeks ago when my friends bong killed me from strong ass hits after we matched each other on two bowls each.

I needed my own.. and now I have one.. it works wonderful, and ill tell you guys and girls how to make it.

Needed material :
- Gatoraid bottle.
- Plastic cigar tube
- Aluminum foil
- Pin
- Tape

Instruction on how to make :
1. Take the gatoraid bottle and heat it up so it makes a whole from the heat
2/3 down from the top (or where you think it looks right, remember the stem is going to get real close to the bottem of the bottle). The hole has to be smaller then the diameter of the cigar tube.

2. Cut the Cigar tube down at the side away from the opening so it is just one long, fat tube. This is now your stem

3. Push your stem into the whole (remembering the hole is smaller then the cigar tube in every way) so that it streches just enough that its completely air tight. This step is very important to get right because I dont have a way to fix un-airtightness except if you use your light to melt a little bit of plastic and push it togeather when its all in place.

4. Take your tape and tape the stem pointing as far up as you can so no water ever gets into your bowl. The bottem of your stem should be close to touching the bottem middle the the bottle, a centimeter or 2 should be far enough away.

5. Take your lighter and burn another whole an inch to an inch and a half about the top of the first whole, make the whole about the size of your pinky finger nail, a little bigger or smaller depending on the person making it, this is your carb.

6. Take your foil and cover the top of the stem, then push the foil into your hole in the stem so it goes into the stem, make it deep enough to hold a good bowl, about 2-3 centimeters deep, around the depth of a water bottle cap if my estimations are bad.

7. Take a pin/needle and poke a good quantity of small holes, your going to want alot of smoke to go through into the stem into your chamber, I personally do alot of holes myself because my chamber fills up very good, also i sometimes double or triple stack my foil so the holes dont eventually cake in too much and rip in togeather, but they do so its good that the filer is very inexpencive.

8. Place a single wrap of tape around the foil hanging around the side of the stem at the bowl to make it stay on and in shape better and keep it mostly airtight.

Just a few extra things about the bong, first it hits great for a home made bong, fill the water up to about half way to the top of the hole that the stem goes into, change your filter once and a while, and last you need to take your finger off the carb before you stop sucking, most people do already because its what your supposed to do to clear the chamber, but I destroyed a bowl in one hit but since I sucked the entire bowl my lungs were filled and I never took my finger off and I guess since the water was mostly sucked out of the stem and when the water went up it pushed burning weed out and i burned myself, i guess taking your finger off lowers the pressure and slows it takes the pressure off.

Also im going to post a few pics of mine when i clean it up later, my stem has alot and alot and alot of resin in it, I need to retape mine up because the tape goes down over time if you didn't tape it up good like I didn't, and I need a new filter because mines completely caked and holes are starting to come togeather.


----------



## Bigbud (Dec 29, 2006)

Sounds like something I made when I was 14....lol


----------



## AllMeatNoPotato (Dec 29, 2006)

to fix air tightness, take the tape that you have and cover the exposed area. lol anyways when i was growing up and had nothing to smoke out of, I would do the same thing but use a bic pen take it apart and use the tube as opposed to your cigar tube. take a 5/8 socket and tape it on there. bigger bowl=more tokage. later in life I realized what the fuck I was doing and bought a water bong.


----------



## Troglart (Dec 29, 2006)

i made it with specific sizes in mind for better tokage, im just helping cash challenged people


----------



## mogie (Dec 29, 2006)

Hubby made a power hitter using a plastic bottle. This way can enjoy a joint without having to handle it.


----------



## FallenHero (Dec 30, 2006)

I think all of us tokers have made ghetto smoking devices. i still have a 2 liter air tight gravity bong that i crafted years ago and it's still rolling.


----------



## AllMeatNoPotato (Dec 30, 2006)

didn't know mogie was a female. sorry for calling my trees bitches. I will not do it again


----------



## Troglart (Dec 30, 2006)

Here is a bad qual pic of it


----------



## oggunna (Dec 30, 2006)

ahh thats terrible!!!


----------



## Troglart (Dec 30, 2006)

that thing hits fucking hard as hell, me and my friends smoked a bowl of some nice ass shit that my friend gave me (he didnt tell me what strain it was) and we all took one bowl out of it and it was a one bowl stop kind of thing, we were so stoned that we were asked to leave starbucks afterwards because we sat there for almost 2 hours with the same drink laughing our ass' off


----------



## silverwaleed (Jan 5, 2007)

dont smoke alluminam, Im making a bong out of a pipe. my pipe is small and burns eyebrows, my nose, and upperlip hairs. so I'm gonna use it as a bowl and stem.

another solution is to make a power hitter/bong make a joint that will fit into an empty plastic pen and make a bong using that


----------



## bigbudeddie (Jan 30, 2007)

Bigbud said:


> Sounds like something I made when I was 14....lol


 im 16 and i have one just like it


----------



## xxtatiana (Jan 31, 2007)

_I'm terribly sorry but this sounds lyke something i made when i was 16. But oh well i'm only eightteen now anyways.. lol_


----------



## AllMeatNoPotato (Jan 31, 2007)

bigbudeddie, this site is reserved for people over the age of 18. just chill on telling your age from now on K? PEACE!


----------



## sharpe (Sep 26, 2007)

Ok well that will get you high and all BUT If your going to bother using it more than once build a better one. I have built damn near a hundred homemade bongs and pipes, out of everything imagineable to the point my freinds joke that im the bong macguyver, give me a stick of gum, a book, and paper clip I can make something. If you want to make a good simple homemade bong PLEASE PLEASE use decent materials. 

Lets Start with the chamber, Any thick (rigid) food grade plastic (contained a bevrage at one time) bottle will work, IMO the short wide powerade containers are a good choice.Thin plastic waterbottles that crinckle if you squeze them are shit, dont even bother. 

For the down stem you have a few options. I personaly think that for the down stem any type unvarnished/painted (on the inside) metal tube is fine, some people say that you should stay from aluminum as it might be harmful but i think that if properly made the tube will not heat enough to release (allgedly) harmfull fumes. I Discourage the use of plastics because they impart a bad taste and become quite stinky after a few uses, and can melt, burn and warp when smoking, and that is VERY bad for your health. My personal choice for downstem is clear vinyl tubing, its cheap, widely available, (IMO) safe and easy to mount the bowl on. 

For the bowl I personaly keep it simple, using either air compressor fittings or sockets. Almost anything will work, as long as its not plastic or aluminum foil. For those who dont have a pack of screens, a the metal mesh from earbud style head phones works great, and who doesnt have a pair of broken head phones? Trim to fit with scissors and insert.

think you have everything you need? Not quite. You will need a lighter, hot glue and a drill if posible. Insert or attach the bowl to the downstem, the more air tight the better. Then position it so that the downstem is at a 45 degree angle to the side of the bottle about two thirds of the way down. The end of the downstem should be with in one inch of the bottom idealy, and the downstem and bowl should extend no more than two inches past the side of the bottle, cut to correct size if nessasary. Take your drill and put a hole about 3/4 the size of the downstem at a 45 degree angle about 2/3s the way down the bottle, if you dont have a drill ignore this step. Now use your lighter to either make or heat the the hole untill the plastic is soft now quickly insert the downstem and bowl at a 45 degree angle. Use hot glue to make air tight and you will have good bong for a long while.


----------



## wyteboi6 (Jan 2, 2008)

weak u cant hadle the dank u and ur friends need to get your weight up that bong is shabby made better when i was 12 hope u ant some kid who wasted his time writing all that out when u should have been doing your homework!and if your broke use a can or get a job......papers cost a dollar


----------



## x3n0n89 (Mar 1, 2008)

got a better idea i done get a Mountain dew game fuel 16oz metal bottles
it kills


----------



## StaySafe420 (Mar 1, 2008)

xxtatiana said:


> _I'm terribly sorry but this sounds lyke something i made when i was 16. But oh well i'm only eightteen now anyways.. lol_


The ONLY person on RIU to put their Myspace info in their sig


----------



## MyNameIsHead (Mar 1, 2008)

yeah dude i have made 100's of homemade pipes and bongs. some of them were really good and i regret throwing them away but i can't have that shit lying around i live with the 'rents. but now that im a grown fucking man (18 lol) and have a job i have bought my own fucking bong that is extremely nice 
so yeah some homemade bongs are nice to have for memories i guess but you should get to the point where you either smoke out of real pipes bongs blunts or joints vaporizer or whatever


----------



## dffgtr (May 9, 2008)

ok ive heard a lot of people asking what to use to seal the holes in bongs and pipes. i have found a solution. use candle wax, just smush it around your stem hole and start smokin. i have used it many times and nothing works better for me. time to get retarded laterz


----------



## HiAzHeLL (May 9, 2008)

i was also label'd the mcguyver of my group of friends..........i hated carb holes so i always made my own slides just take a bic pen melt the end strecth untill big enough for bowl perice to screw into wrap with tape around that point enough that it looks like a rubber stopper(i use black tape) big enough to fit in the cigar tube and presto you have yourself a slide


----------



## iBLaZe4tozErO (May 9, 2008)

I used to make bongs like that too.then I went to a head shop and saw it was only $12. 

A stem and bowl cost like $6 ... Y would I make one unless totally needed. I would rather twist one if there was nothing else.


----------



## forgedgreens (Jan 9, 2009)

cuz custom made bongs can be way bigger and only 5 bux


----------



## greekchaos666 (Feb 26, 2009)

lmfao yea niga im 14 and i make shit 20 times better then that im working on a 7 ft one now


----------



## greenearth5 (Feb 26, 2009)

You can make a homemade bong using a pop bottle and either a one hitter or a bowl from any type of pipe.... just cut a smalll ass hole near the bottom and insert the one hitter so that one end is below the water.... puff puff give nigga


----------



## snyder007 (Feb 26, 2009)

I once saw an individual redo a Goldshlauger bottle into a fully functional piece. That was pretty fucking amazing.


----------



## jteether (Jul 28, 2009)

I've made all sorts of smoking devices. It does seem like something only young kids would do but I think it's really fun to come up with different items and ways to get high! I designed a glass tea bottle into a mini bong earlier this year and we used it for 3 or 4 months.


----------



## alesanarox (Jan 10, 2010)

ok just use glass alcohol bottles the look nice there not nigger and everyone drinks and r redily avalible i mean if ur honestl gonna drill a hole in a PLASTIC bottle u can do it to glass and u can get some cool bottles like i got a crystal head vodka bottle bong


----------



## smokebros (Jan 10, 2010)

dang bro, id be naive to think i didnt do all the gatorade bottles and stuch. I would just buy a pipe, or bong, they are as cheap as 5-10 dollars now days. Worth it.


----------



## smokebros (Jan 10, 2010)

a dank as pipe is a :

Ball point pen (exterior body)
electrical tape.
Socket Wrench socket attachment (small one)
enjoy


----------



## d.s.m. (Jan 10, 2010)

alesanarox said:


> ok just use glass alcohol bottles the look nice there not nigger and everyone drinks and r redily avalible i mean if ur honestl gonna drill a hole in a PLASTIC bottle u can do it to glass and u can get some cool bottles like i got a crystal head vodka bottle bong





smokebros said:


> dang bro, id be naive to think i didnt do all the gatorade bottles and stuch. I would just buy a pipe, or bong, they are as cheap as 5-10 dollars now days. Worth it.


Why are you morons digging up worthless threads?


----------



## alesanarox (Jan 10, 2010)

sorry for contributing


----------



## Troglart (Jan 11, 2010)

lol i made this thread 3 years ago d.s.m. is right. i still make my own homemade pieces (hardly but i made 2 bad ass gravity bongs recently) but i prefer my 2ft glass bong.. smoking out of metal (besides my gravity bong) isnt even appealing after smoking glass bowls n bongs. blunts r still the way 2 go tho imo


----------



## resinraider (Jan 11, 2010)

thats things gross!


----------



## AgentWiggles (Jan 11, 2010)

sharpe said:


> Ok well that will get you high and all BUT If your going to bother using it more than once build a better one. I have built damn near a hundred homemade bongs and pipes, out of everything imagineable to the point my freinds joke that im the bong macguyver, give me a stick of gum, a book, and paper clip I can make something. If you want to make a good simple homemade bong PLEASE PLEASE use decent materials.
> 
> Lets Start with the chamber, Any thick (rigid) food grade plastic (contained a bevrage at one time) bottle will work, IMO the short wide powerade containers are a good choice.Thin plastic waterbottles that crinckle if you squeze them are shit, dont even bother.
> 
> ...



Hot glue is a TERRIBLE idea. The first two pieces I made had hot glue and I definitely took in fumes. My legs were shaking, vision was fucked, and I thought I was dying. When I made pieces without the hot glue, I never felt that bad. And while plastic probably won't kill you, I know from experience that it's the first place your mind goes when you get paranoid, and you WILL convince yourself you're dying from plastic fumes.


----------



## doowmd (Jan 26, 2010)

DAMN ^^ thx for the warning dude!!! lol
not laughing AT you, laughing W/ u!


----------



## sippi42 (Mar 24, 2010)

YOu can make some of the best pieces out of the most random things and pretty mush anything you can get your hands on. Read on this page some more helpful (and easy) ways to make your bongs without poisoning yourself and all that.  bout to spark it up right now 

http://b4beginners.blogspot.com/


----------



## willworkforweed (Apr 1, 2010)

You don't make a with aluminum foil. It is very unhealthy to inhale. You're better off with a


----------



## WeAreBaked (Aug 7, 2010)

i make them all the time...

and cooler version is made with a 2 liter bottle

_Instructions for _How to bong


----------



## theoneherbalist (Oct 6, 2010)

worst bong ever man


----------



## hayleyleaure (Feb 10, 2011)

me and my sister made this, but i think we fucked something up. we tryed to sort of super size it and make it out of a milk gallon insted.


----------



## JedYoder (Feb 2, 2012)

I'll Post A Pic Of The Bong I Made Yesterday And I'm 21.


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Feb 2, 2012)

Cute family bong construction. I want pictures!


----------



## Corbat420 (Feb 2, 2012)

Bigbud said:


> Sounds like something I made when I was 14....lol


yea i did the same thing.... then i grew up, sold some of my dank and bought a bong....


----------



## lilrich11 (Feb 2, 2012)

I think that was the first this I smoked out of lol
many years ago


----------

